# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Panasonic] Επισκευή ή καινούριο?

## stafidas

Καλημέρα,

Το κλιματιστικό είναι ένα Panasonic 12.000 BTU (όχι inverter). Το έχω  περίπου 13 χρόνια στο σαλόνι μου και το λειτουργώ (λειτουργούσα) για  θέρμαση τον χειμώνα και ψύξη το καλοκαίρι. Γενικά... έχει δουλέψει  πολλές ώρες και θα το έλεγα σκυλί... αλλά όχι αθάνατο - μάλλον ήρθε η  ώρα του  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν... τι πρόβλημα παρουσιάζει? Θα ξεκινήσω από πέρισυ τον χειμώνα  όπου παρατήρησα μειωμένη απόδοση σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες χρονιές.  Του έκανα ένα καθαρισμό μήπως και βελτιώσει την κατάσταση αλλά τίποτα.  Συνέχισα να το λειτουργώ και έχω την εντύπωση πως όσο περνούσε ο  χειμώνας τόσο έπεφτε η απόδοση του σιγά σιγά. Άνοιξα λοιπόν την  εξωτερική μονάδα, έβγαλα τον ανεμιστήρα και αρχισα το καθάρισμα. Εβγαλα  όση βρωμιά είχε στο στοιχείο, στον πάτο, ξεβούλωσα την αποχέτευση και  γενικά το γυάλισα. Μετά έπιασα την εσωτερική μονάδα. Έβγαλα όλα τα  πλαστικά και καθάρισα σε βάθος το στοιχείο (με πινέλο και ηλεκτρική  σκούπα), την φτερωτή, την πλακέτα, την αποχέτευση και ότι έβρισκα.  Αποτέλεσμα: Καλύτερη ροή αέρα αλλά όχι περισσότερη ζέστη. 
Συνέχισα να το λειτουργώ έτσι (με μειωμένη απόδοση)... και όταν ήρθε το  καλοκαίρι το γύρισα σε ψύξη αλλά δεν έβγαζε κρύο αέρα. Δεν ασχολήθησα  περισσότερο. Το καλοκαίρι πέρασε χωρίς να το λειτουργήσω (χρησιμοποιούσα  τα άλλα κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι). Τώρα που ήρθε πάλι ο χειμώνας το  άνοιξα για ζέστη. Λειτουργησε 2 ώρες (έχοντας μειωμένη απόδοση όπως και  πέρισυ) και μετά σταμάτησε και άρχισε να αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι του.  Αρχισε να κάνει κάτι σαν εξαέρωση. Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι αυτή την εξαέρωση  την έκανε και πέρισυ τον χειμώνα... Κάποιον που ρώτησα πέρισυ, μου είπε  ότι ειναι φυσιολογικό να το κάνει για παγώνει η εξωτερική μονάδα και το  κάνει αυτό για να την ξεπαγώσει. Είναι όμως φυσιολογικό να το κάνει  όταν εξω έχει 10 βαθμούς κελσίου? Είναι φυσιολογικό να το κάνει κάθε 2-3  ώρες? Στα υπόλοιπα κλιματιστικά στο σπίτι δεν βλέπω τέτοια  συμπεριφορά...

Σήμερα το άνοιξα πάλι... Πλέον με το που πατάω το κουμπί να ανοίξει, το  λαμπάκι αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει (χωρίς να βγάζει αέρα). Ο ανεμιστήρας  στην εξωτερική μονάδα γυρίζει και ακούω κάτι τακ - τακ (προσπαθεί να  ξεκινήσει ο κομπρέσορας?). Περιμενα περίπου 5 λεπτά και το λαμπάκι ανάψε  σταθερά. Ο ανεμιστήρας στην εξωτερική μονάδα πότε σταματάει πότε  ξεκινάει... (ούτε αέρας ούτε τίποτα). 

Πολύ φοβάμαι για πλακέτα ή κομπρέσορα... Είμαι για καινούργιο? ή να το προσπαθήσουμε λίγο μήπως και καταφέρουμε κάτι?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georged30

Αλαξε τον πυκνωτή στην εξωτερική μονάδα,https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/kl...35mf-6-mf.html

----------

stafidas (05-12-19)

----------


## stafidas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Γιώργο. 

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι το σκέφτηκα και κοίταξα να δω αν ειναι φουσκωμένος - με το σκεπτικό ότι όταν χαλάσει / σκάσει ο πυκνωτής φουσκώνει. 
Δεν τον είδα όμως να είναι φουσκωμένος και γι'αυτό σκέφτηκα μετά για πλακέτα ή για κομπρέσορα. 

Ανέβασα και μερικές φωτογραφίες να τον δεις και να μου πεις την γνώμη σου. 
Επίσης ανέβασα και μία φωτό από κάτι μαύρο που φαίνεται να έχει τρέξει από τις σωληνώσεις (φρέον?)

capacitor1.jpgcapacitor2.jpgcapacitor3.jpgcapacitor4.jpgblack drops.jpg

----------


## νεκταριοος

αλαξε προτα τον ασημι πυκνωτη 30 μφ ειναι ο μαυρος ειναι για τον ανεμιστηρα

----------

stafidas (05-12-19)

----------


## georged30

καλό είναι να τους αλλάξεις και τους 2 είναι φτηνοί και δεν φαίνονται αν έχουν χαλάσει αυτό μπορείς να το δεις μόνο με καπασιτομετρο

----------


## stafidas

ok, ευχαριστώ. Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα πεταχτώ να πάρω και να τους αλλάξω και τους 2. 
Με τις μαύρες σταγόνες πρέπει να κάνω κάτι?

----------


## georged30

αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι μόνωση που έχει λιώσει δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι σοβαρό

----------

stafidas (05-12-19)

----------


## nandreou57

εχω και εγώ κατι παρομοιο προβλημα..τελικα δουλεψε καλα αυτη η επισκευη?

----------


## GrOnibarD

για υγρα το ειδες μηπως εχει χασει?

----------


## andyferraristi

> ok, ευχαριστώ. Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα πεταχτώ να πάρω και να τους αλλάξω και τους 2.


Έκανες τελικά κάτι ??? Πες μου γιατί αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και συμπτωματικά σε παρόμοιο air condition ...

----------


## pepeo

μαλλον απωλεια φρεον !!

----------


## stafidas

δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ - δεν το έχω και σε μεγάλη προταιρεότητα...
μόλις αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές θα ενημερωσω για την συμπεριφορά

----------

